# Stromatopelma calceatum



## Nerri1029 (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a chance to buy one of these.. should I pick up this very venomous T??

I don;t handle my T's.. 

How big do they get?
colorful?

looked for info but found very little..


thanks in advance..

M


----------



## JeffG (Oct 18, 2004)

ive been debating on grabbing one from my local petshop...cool t's imo.


----------



## Mike H. (Oct 18, 2004)

Nerri1029...here ya go...pretty cool looking spider...I may be picking up some in the near future... :drool: 


Regards, Mike  :clap:  :clap: 


http://giantspiders.com/S_calceatum_species.html


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 18, 2004)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> Nerri1029...here ya go...pretty cool looking spider...I may be picking up some in the near future... :drool:
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike  :clap:  :clap:
> ...



Thanks for the link ..

I think I'll get one..


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 18, 2004)

Whether or not you should get one depends on your experience level. Yeah, they can get kind of big and they're very pretty but also fast, extremely defensive, and extremely agile.  You should be very honest with yourself on whether or not you can handle a species which has the potential to run away or provide a very very bad bite.  If I were you, I wouldn't judge my experience level with fast, defensive burrowing species. Only arboreal species as they are much more agile than the burrowers.  And it doesn't matter if you never handle or otherwise interact with your tarantulas. That's not a good justification in my opion, because you WILL have to deal with it eventually when you need to clean the cage. And you will one day. 

-Lonnie


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 18, 2004)

AphonopelmaTX said:
			
		

> Whether or not you should get one depends on your experience level. Yeah, they can get kind of big and they're very pretty but also fast, extremely defensive, and extremely agile.  You should be very honest with yourself on whether or not you can handle a species which has the potential to run away or provide a very very bad bite.  If I were you, I wouldn't judge my experience level with fast, defensive burrowing species. Only arboreal species as they are much more agile than the burrowers.  And it doesn't matter if you never handle or otherwise interact with your tarantulas. That's not a good justification in my opion, because you WILL have to deal with it eventually when you need to clean the cage. And you will one day.
> 
> -Lonnie



That's some good advice Aphonopelma Tx

I'm very comfortable with dangerous things.. I do not lose my cool .. and am not afraid pr worried about a bite..  

An escape though could prove BAD.. since my T's are at work


hmmm something to think about..


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 18, 2004)

Great spiders indeed, indeed. Among my all time favorites in fact. 
I'm just speaking from my personal perspective here but as I began to acquire some of the more defensive/venomous genera, my general rule was that only I could or would decide when I felt comfortable enough to _properly_ care for them. If you have to ask, you may want to think on it for a while. 
Again, just my personal outlook on it. 

Take care. 

Atrax


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 18, 2004)

Atrax said:
			
		

> Great spiders indeed, indeed. Among my all time favorites in fact.
> I'm just speaking from my personal perspective here but as I began to acquire some of the more defensive/venomous genera, my general rule was that only I could or would decide when I felt comfortable enough to _properly_ care for them. If you have to ask, you may want to think on it for a while.
> Again, just my personal outlook on it.
> 
> ...


thanks for the response.. 

I was asking mostly because I couldn't readily find good info on this species..

But that has been remedied


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 18, 2004)

Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> That's some good advice Aphonopelma Tx
> 
> I'm very comfortable with dangerous things.. I do not lose my cool .. and am not afraid pr worried about a bite..
> 
> ...


Losing your cool is all I would be concerned about when some one asks if they should get any of the overly defensive/ venomous species.  I'm very cautious with spiders and I have come to learn you will never know what you're up against with speed and agility until you experience it first hand. There's not a care sheet or a written personal experience that will make one comfortable with it. But hey, if you are 100 percent comfortable with that kind of behavior fearless of the effects of venom and have the know how to work with animals of that nature, then you have my support at getting a Stromatopelma calceata.  If an escape is as bad as the all caps in your post implies, then maybe you should reconsider.  You wouldn't want anyone else to have their chance at experiencing a high strung tarantula against their will! But then again maybe you could bring the spider home to do anything that involves interacting with it.

-Lonnie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2004)

Cross your fingers...she just ate the male after months of cohabbin...
T (and it wont be a split...All mine...)


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 18, 2004)

monantony said:
			
		

> Cross your fingers...she just ate the male after months of cohabbin...
> T (and it wont be a split...All mine...)


Fingers are crossed with a vengeance! Best of luck, Tony.   

Atrax


----------



## Chrissy (Oct 19, 2004)

Would it be unheard of for a mature male of the species to be ~2"?  I _might_ have one, it was sold to me as a "featherleg spiderling" but he is obviously no sling as he's been making sperm webs for months.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am getting an adult female, here soon. I will let you know how they are when she arrives.


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 19, 2004)

You might want to consider this:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5832

I have this species and have bred it a few times. Mine is a big female at around 16-18 cm leg span, but rumour has it that they can get larger. This species, Selenocosmia arndsti and in part Poecilotheria ornata are in my opinion the most proactive aggressive tarantula species which at times will advance aggressively on you with fangs bared instead of scurrying off at high speed. And at least S. calceata and S. arndsti jumps if agitated ...

Regards
Søren




			
				Nerri1029 said:
			
		

> thanks for the response..
> 
> I was asking mostly because I couldn't readily find good info on this species..
> 
> But that has been remedied


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been always impressed with peoples attitudes and respect for the T's and the hobbyists in here..

THANKS for the help..

I might stay away from these for now  .. and get a Pink Zebra Beauty instead..
Or a Costa Rican Zebra.. 

they both are very beautiful T's


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 19, 2004)

Soren,

What works for you in managing tarantulas that are arboreal and, as you put it, proactively agressive?  I've always found poking and proding an arboreal and trying to catch it in a container much more difficult than a terrestrial as the cup and scoop method doesn't work to well when the spider is on the side of a box. And all the containers I find either have to be opened up all the way to get the spider out or doesn't open enough to get a deli cup and paint brush in.

-Lonnie


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 20, 2004)

Long steel forceps, a larger transfer container, 120% attention and in the case of Stromat's - major cojones ;-)

Søren




			
				AphonopelmaTX said:
			
		

> Soren,
> 
> What works for you in managing tarantulas that are arboreal and, as you put it, proactively agressive?  I've always found poking and proding an arboreal and trying to catch it in a container much more difficult than a terrestrial as the cup and scoop method doesn't work to well when the spider is on the side of a box. And all the containers I find either have to be opened up all the way to get the spider out or doesn't open enough to get a deli cup and paint brush in.
> 
> -Lonnie


----------



## Lopez (Oct 20, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> Stromat's - major cojones ;-)
> 
> Søren


Does that go for all members of Stromatopelminae


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 21, 2004)

I know what you are hinting at Leon ... ;-) with Heteroscodra it's not bad at all, they are calm compared to the other stromatopelminae. But with Xenodendrophila you need a few beers a total lack of reality sense and some good protective divinities caring for you LOL

Søren




			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> Does that go for all members of Stromatopelminae


----------



## Lopez (Oct 21, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> I know what you are hinting at Leon ... ;-) with Heteroscodra it's not bad at all, they are calm compared to the other stromatopelminae. But with Xenodendrophila you need a few beers a total lack of reality sense and some good protective divinities caring for you LOL
> 
> Søren


I suppose having the Angel Gabriel there helped you  :}


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 21, 2004)

As far as remember he had the exact same (priceless) expression on his face as you other guys when it displayed and bared fangs at me in the palm of my hand. Or perhaps there are more to my "bluff" hypothesis regarding "aggressive" T's than I thought ;-)

Søren




			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> I suppose having the Angel Gabriel there helped you  :}


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 21, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> I know what you are hinting at Leon ... ;-) with Heteroscodra it's not bad at all, they are calm compared to the other stromatopelminae.
> 
> Søren


So is Heteroscodra in Stromatopelminae? I thought they were Eumeniphorinae.  :? Guess it depends on what book you read huh? 

Actually, if it's been officially determined, could someone tell me which subfamily? Hopefully it's not one of those things that will be debated for another 5 years. 

Thanks. 

Atrax


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 21, 2004)

It's Eumenophorinae.  They're just being silly. 


-Lonnie


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 22, 2004)

Get your references straight before throwing false informations around. Raven proposed an inclusion of both Stromatopelma and Heteroscodra in the Eumenophorinae in his paper "Raven, R. J. (1985a). The spider infraorder Mygalomorphae (Araneae): Cladistics and systematics. Bull. Am. Mus. nat. Hist. 182: 1-180.", this was based on the presence of incrassate rear legs in the genus Heteroscodra, which some, but not all members of the Eumenophorinae has. He argued that the lack of the typical and consistent stridulating organ in genera Stromatopelma and Heteroscodra, and which is found in all members of the Eumenophorinae, were due to regression due to adoption of an arboreal behaviour.

This suggestion was rejected by Schmidt who erected the subfamily Stromatopelminae in his book "Schmidt, G. E. W. (1993d). Vogelspinnen: Vorkommen, Lebensweise, Haltung und Zucht, mit Bestimmungsschlüsseln für alle Gattungen, Vierte Auflage. Landbuch Verlag, Hannover, 151 pp.".

This proposal was furthermore solidified in Gallons paper on Xenodendrophila: "Gallon R. C. A new African arboreal genus and species of theraphosid spider (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Stromatopelminae) which lacks spermathecae. Bull. Br. arachnol. Soc. 12: 405-411." Here it is argued that the Stromatopelminae are distantly related to the Harpactirinae, but has gone through enough changes to justify the erection of a subfamily. And that they are in no way related to the Eumenophorinae.

Thus Heteroscodra belongs to the subfamily Stromatopelminae together with Stromatopelma and Xenodendrophila.

Very Best Regards
Søren




			
				AphonopelmaTX said:
			
		

> It's Eumenophorinae.  They're just being silly.
> 
> 
> -Lonnie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 22, 2004)

I kind of figured after that was posted I might have made myself look stupid but hey, I had 50 percent chance. 

Besides, because my statement was based on outdated information doesn't really make it wrong. Just uninformed that a revision took place.  We all can't be right and/or current 100 percent of the time.

-Lonnie




			
				phormingochilus said:
			
		

> Get your references straight before throwing false informations around. Raven proposed an inclusion of both Stromatopelma and Heteroscodra in the Eumenophorinae in his paper "Raven, R. J. (1985a). The spider infraorder Mygalomorphae (Araneae): Cladistics and systematics. Bull. Am. Mus. nat. Hist. 182: 1-180.", this was based on the presence of incrassate rear legs in the genus Heteroscodra, which some, but not all members of the Eumenophorinae has. He argued that the lack of the typical and consistent stridulating organ in genera Stromatopelma and Heteroscodra, and which is found in all members of the Eumenophorinae, were due to regression due to adoption of an arboreal behaviour.
> 
> This suggestion was rejected by Schmidt who erected the subfamily Stromatopelminae in his book "Schmidt, G. E. W. (1993d). Vogelspinnen: Vorkommen, Lebensweise, Haltung und Zucht, mit Bestimmungsschlüsseln für alle Gattungen, Vierte Auflage. Landbuch Verlag, Hannover, 151 pp.".
> 
> ...


----------



## FryLock (Oct 22, 2004)

Also If I remember rightly a certain man from Belgium also used to argue based on the morphology of the nymphs and slings (Pers com Peter Kirk) that they were in some way related too Aviculariinae, that was i believe before Schmidt placed them tho.


----------



## metzgerzoo (Oct 22, 2004)

Chrissy said:
			
		

> Would it be unheard of for a mature male of the species to be ~2"?  I _might_ have one, it was sold to me as a "featherleg spiderling" but he is obviously no sling as he's been making sperm webs for months.


Ummmm, got any pix of these supposed "sperm" webs?


----------



## elderpumpkin (May 4, 2011)

*Is it true that Stromatopelma calceatum is an Arid type?*


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 4, 2011)

Holy 6 year old thread there batman. 




elderpumpkin said:


> *Is it true that Stromatopelma calceatum is an Arid type?*


----------

